# Can my T's cages be placed to close together???



## pauljervis (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys just a quick question I don't quite know how to explain this but ill try anyways I was wondering can my T's Cages be to Placed too close to one another its just that two of mine are side by side and it seems that the T's can see one another and it every night they climb up on the tank facing one another and stay there for hours on end. I have a pic here to try show u what I mean (The T's are not facing one another in the pic, but usually they are face to face like this) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Any info on this would be very helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 6, 2012)

They should be completely fine. I know that most hobbyists have their tarantulas next to each other just like this (me included).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 6, 2012)

i have MANY tanks side by side (hell, some are even on TOP of others) and i have had no problems. 
Only time i move any are when i have paired , and potentially gravid, females.. I want them to feel as secure as possible, so i move them to separate rooms/ parts of the house.. THIS is more so for traffic and noise too


----------



## pauljervis (Aug 6, 2012)

That's grand guys thanks I just needed to make sure that the T's being up on the tank like that didn't mean that they were annoyed at seeing one another


----------



## peterUK (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you mean close like this ?  
Put them as close as you want. . . the closer they are together the more you can fit on the shelf

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Low (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice shelf setups...im glad to see im not the only person here ocd about cage organization...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## poisoned (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool shelves


----------



## pauljervis (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks peterUK Thats some collection by the way

---------- Post added 08-07-2012 at 09:00 PM ----------

Thanks peterUK Thats some collection by the way


----------



## Akai (Aug 8, 2012)

Love your organization!  What sort of arboreal enclosure are those tall ones on the 2nd row from the top with the grey lids?  Love those!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## poisoned (Aug 8, 2012)

Akai said:


> Love your organization!  What sort of arboreal enclosure are those tall ones on the 2nd row from the top with the grey lids?  Love those!  Thanks for sharing!


I believe those are some kind of spaghetti containers


----------



## ch4dg (Aug 8, 2012)

i think they're cereal containers, spag ones are normally cylinder shape these ones thou have more depth


----------



## peterUK (Aug 8, 2012)

Akai said:


> Love your organization!  What sort of arboreal enclosure are those tall ones on the 2nd row from the top with the grey lids?  Love those!  Thanks for sharing!


They are 5 litre cereal containers, great for all but the very largest arboreals. 
A small piece of bark and some black tape to create a dark retreat is all that is needed, small plastic plant optional  




















---------- Post added 08-09-2012 at 02:41 AM ----------




Akai said:


> Love your organization!  What sort of arboreal enclosure are those tall ones on the 2nd row from the top with the grey lids?  Love those!  Thanks for sharing!


They are 5 litre cereal containers, great for all but the very largest arboreals. 
A small piece of bark and some black tape to create a dark retreat is all that is needed, small plastic plant optional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice!   I know exactly where to get those too.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Aug 9, 2012)

I love your shelving setup 




peterUK said:


> Do you mean close like this ?
> Put them as close as you want. . . the closer they are together the more you can fit on the shelf


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 9, 2012)

Next time my partner tells me he wants all  of my T cages to look the same when I get more I will direct him to these pictures  Be careful what you wish for heheh


----------

